# Gordon County Lease looking for 4 members for 2017-2018



## QUADSAC (May 17, 2017)

1279 acres located between Ranger & Oakman Ga. 25 members. Deer, turkey, bear, hogs & plenty of small game. Clearcuts, hardwoods, & pines. Great place to camp, ride ATV's, or just hang out or camp. 100 yard shooting range. Dues are $600/year. 2 bucks (State Regulations)/2 doe limit for 2017-2018. This is typical NW GA terrain, it is not like hunting South GA. Serious inquiries only!


----------



## Hardwood (May 21, 2017)

Pm sent


----------



## jdhaupt (May 22, 2017)

Hey guys, sorry I have not been back in touch. When I got back from my hunting trip to Canada, my 90 year old mom fell, and I have been in middle GA taking care of her and trying to get her in an assisted living home. Don't know when I will be back.
Dennis


----------



## greg a (May 23, 2017)

*Very Interested*

Whenever is a good time for you, would love to talk and check out the lease. Thank you


----------



## tmanfrmtn (May 27, 2017)

Pm Sent


----------



## tmanfrmtn (May 29, 2017)

Are you still looking for members?


----------



## Cody14 (Jun 3, 2017)

Hey still need any member?


----------



## ccwb333 (Jun 6, 2017)

I'm interested if a spot is still open.


----------



## homefrye36 (Jun 21, 2017)

Very interested
Please let me know when you're avilable to talk and/or show the property.  Thank you


----------



## girlshunt (Jun 29, 2017)

Do you still have openings on your club?


----------



## doubleA (Jul 6, 2017)

Interested, do u still have openings?


----------



## hopper (Jul 10, 2017)

Shimano Black Magnum Schematics


----------



## QUADSAC (Jul 12, 2017)

All spots are filled. Thanks for all the interest.


----------

